# How much pain is normal, on clomid?



## dan-o

I was just wondering how much pain is normal, when on clomid?

I'm on my first round of 50mg cd2-6 (prescribed for MF and to lengthen LP)
I'm on CD12 today & got a positive OPK yesterday. 
I normally ovulate 2 days after my positive when unmedicated.

I'm really tender & achy in both my ovaries and uterus area. DTD was uncomfortable in the afternoon yesterday & by last night it was so sore I went to bed at 7.30. I even had to sleep on my back! (on my sides or front hurt too much) I though perhaps I was ovulating earlier than normal, but it's more painful than regular ovulation and still hurts just as much today.

Is this normal?

It's certainly going to make DTD quite a challenge today!


----------



## torilou

dano

I had this this month, it was awful! I asked clinic about it and they said that yes this can happen, its just your senstive to the stimulation thats all, Im not so sure and have done 2 rounds of clomid and after all the other problems this month im not sure I will agree to do anymore x


----------



## dan-o

Thanks hun. Did you have a scan with your courses of clomid? 
What other problems did you have? xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Dan-o 

My first and second month on clomid was kinda painful too - on first month I had a scan and had 3 mature follies. I didnt go for a scan last month so dont know what I had. And this month, round 3 of clomid, i havent really had any pain just a dull throbbing in my ovaries on Sunday (which Im not sure if that meant Ov or not). Usually when unmedicated I do get twinges around Ov and sometimes it makes DTD painful. Anyway not sure if Ive ov'd or not this month cos didnt buy any OPK's but CM is looking like Ov (but just dont know). 

Anyway just make sure your not over stimulating the ovaries. Have you been scanned?


----------



## MariaF

Mine was so painfull I struggled to walk for a couple of hours :wacko: Also 50mg days 2-6


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies :)

Yep walking was painful too! :shock:

Feeling a lot better now, so I'm thinking maybe it was extra bad ov pains??

I go for my follie scan tomorrow, looks like it will be too late by then though, lol... :haha:

I guess they will still be able to tell though.. right?


----------



## Chris77

I had horrible pains on Clommy this month. I also had 4 follies which would explain the pain, but when I ovulated I was almost in tears!


----------



## BABYCAREY

dan-o said:
 

> I was just wondering how much pain is normal, when on clomid?
> 
> I'm on my first round of 50mg cd2-6 (prescribed for MF and to lengthen LP)
> I'm on CD12 today & got a positive OPK yesterday.
> I normally ovulate 2 days after my positive when unmedicated.
> 
> I'm really tender & achy in both my ovaries and uterus area. DTD was uncomfortable in the afternoon yesterday & by last night it was so sore I went to bed at 7.30. I even had to sleep on my back! (on my sides or front hurt too much) I though perhaps I was ovulating earlier than normal, but it's more painful than regular ovulation and still hurts just as much today.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> It's certainly going to make DTD quite a challenge today!

Hi Dan 0
Im sorry to hear youre havin such trouble takin the Clomid 
Can i ask what day you Ov on b4 takin it?+ What day did you Ov on this month?
Im havin my HSG nxt wk and have been given 100mg Clomid CD2--6 for 6months frm November!
I was excited about this but im thinking if ur havin that pain on 50mg!!
Have you rang ur FS yet and asked if its normal?
Good luck and hope you feel better soon
XXBabyC


----------



## dan-o

Chris77 said:


> I had horrible pains on Clommy this month. I also had 4 follies which would explain the pain, but when I ovulated I was almost in tears!

Hi chris! 4 follies.. wow!!! Good luck, hope you caught one (or two!!)!! xx


----------



## dan-o

BABYCAREY said:


> Hi Dan 0
> Im sorry to hear youre havin such trouble takin the Clomid
> Can i ask what day you Ov on b4 takin it?+ What day did you Ov on this month?
> Im havin my HSG nxt wk and have been given 100mg Clomid CD2--6 for 6months frm November!
> I was excited about this but im thinking if ur havin that pain on 50mg!!
> Have you rang ur FS yet and asked if its normal?
> Good luck and hope you feel better soon
> XXBabyC

Hi hun. I normally ov somewhere between CD10 & 14. My FS was hoping the clomid would to delay ov to CD14, but it doesnt seem to have done that this month. I think I ov'd this morning (CD12) when the pains were still really bad!
Maybe she will change my tablet days next month?

Please don't worry. So far I have actually found clomid OK, the side effects were nothing major when I was taking the tablets. The pain has subsided now too :)

I'm going for a follie scan tomorrow, so I'll let ya know what the FS says :)


----------



## BABYCAREY

dan-o said:


> BABYCAREY said:
> 
> 
> Hi Dan 0
> Im sorry to hear youre havin such trouble takin the Clomid
> Can i ask what day you Ov on b4 takin it?+ What day did you Ov on this month?
> Im havin my HSG nxt wk and have been given 100mg Clomid CD2--6 for 6months frm November!
> I was excited about this but im thinking if ur havin that pain on 50mg!!
> Have you rang ur FS yet and asked if its normal?
> Good luck and hope you feel better soon
> XXBabyC
> 
> Hi hun. I normally ov somewhere between CD10 & 14. My FS was hoping the clomid would to delay ov to CD14, but it doesnt seem to have done that this month. I think I ov'd this morning (CD12) when the pains were still really bad!
> Maybe she will change my tablet days next month?
> 
> Please don't worry. So far I have actually found clomid OK, the side effects were nothing major when I was taking the tablets. The pain has subsided now too :)
> 
> I'm going for a follie scan tomorrow, so I'll let ya know what the FS says :)Click to expand...

Im sorry to sound like a big baby!! I hate major pain!!
Im not sure what day i OV,never seem to b able to get in on a stick!
But think i Ov too late and thats why im goin on Clomid?
I guess the HSG has to be done so i will just have to accept it,i just keep tellin myself its all worth it in the end 
Please keep me posted how it goes for you,would love to know how many follicles you will have!!
Good luck
XXbabyC


----------

